# Is This Childish?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Today I picked up a Doordash double order from the same restaurant. When I started the trip I noticed the first drop off was only $2.50 (no tip). So I delivered to the other customer first, who was farther away. By the time I got back to the non tippers house it was almost 15 min past the deliver by time.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

No it’s not childish. I did that, too.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

No it's not, but this is:

Git Rekt N00b.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Today I picked up a Doordash double order from the same restaurant. When I started the trip I noticed the first drop off was only $2.50 (no tip). So I delivered to the other customer first, who was farther away. By the time I got back to the non tippers house it was almost 15 min past the deliver by time.


You absolutely did the right thing. There is no reason to make a well-paying customer get cold(er) food because of a effing piggybacker. I figure most here would do the same. Besides, he’s prolly already been waiting an hour, 15 more minutes make no difference.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Doesn’t “tip” mean “to insure promptness’?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeh, I'll usually try to do that, too. I got a free meal Saturday, because I ended up getting 3 orders. Closest one on the way to the good tipper, was a non-tipper, but it was right on the way. It was also the one that ended up making me wait at the restaurant. The bigger tipper canceled right after I dropped the the non-tipper food off. I still got full pay and a free meal. Win-Win for me.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

How did the fries taste?

I did a 5 guys order. Shook the bag upside down until the fries fell out of the seams. Dam childproof packaging.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> How did the fries taste?
> 
> I did a 5 guys order. Shook the bag upside down until the fries fell out of the seams. Dam childproof packaging.


Or so that’s why you got the Big D on DD.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Today I picked up a Doordash double order from the same restaurant. When I started the trip I noticed the first drop off was only $2.50 (no tip). So I delivered to the other customer first, who was farther away. By the time I got back to the non tippers house it was almost 15 min past the deliver by time.


not childish, just making more work for yourself. I double check the orders when I get a double and if it makes sense, I’ll drop the lower paying one. Sometimes I’ve done that and if it’s busy I’ll get a higher paying double than the previous


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Or so that’s why you got the Big D on DD.


It was along time ago. I was in line at the dmv next door.

I was hungry!!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jaxbeachrides said:


> How did the fries taste?
> 
> I did a 5 guys order. Shook the bag upside down until the fries fell out of the seams. Dam childproof packaging.


I hate 5 Guys, because you always have to wait for the fries. At least they have clean bathrooms and free peanuts, which I always take advantage of.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Or so that’s why you got the Big D on DD.


Nah, he prolly hit on a hawt customer and offered her a side of sausage. That’d be my bet. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Im just a slave ant. I don't patronize with royalty.

Other slave ants are fair game.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

ColonyMark said:


> Today I picked up a Doordash double order from the same restaurant. When I started the trip I noticed the first drop off was only $2.50 (no tip). So I delivered to the other customer first, who was farther away. By the time I got back to the non tippers house it was almost 15 min past the deliver by time.


Not childish , however next time just mark second one non deliverable , eat and collect the $2.50 , food is the tip 🤷🏿‍♂️


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TeleSki said:


> I hate 5 Guys, because you always have to wait for the fries. At least they have clean bathrooms and free peanuts, which I always take advantage of.


Ditto! Plus my Five Giuys was part of the mall, so I declined those a lot.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

If it's DoorDash I'll always do the good paying delivery first. Good job!!! Your doing everything correctly. 5.0 for best delivery practices. Tony Wu would be proud of you.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Ditto! Plus my Five Giuys was part of the mall, so I declined those a lot.


I went back and ordered a veggie sandwich. It was good, but not $7 good. At least the fries were free.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If someone complains, tell them the app made me deliver the orders this way… 👀


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Today I picked up a Doordash double order from the same restaurant. When I started the trip I noticed the first drop off was only $2.50 (no tip). So I delivered to the other customer first, who was farther away. By the time I got back to the non tippers house it was almost 15 min past the deliver by time.


I do what’s best for ME. Whatever was the least miles for the trip is what I’d do. In principle I agree with what you did however I’m not going to cost myself extra miles to do it.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I used to just drop the lower paying order, I did the same thing on Uber just dropped the stupid order on a double (a huge sushi order with some other stupid order like fast food, one item etc)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I do what’s best for ME. Whatever was the least miles for the trip is what I’d do. In principle I agree with what you did however I’m not going to cost myself extra miles to do it.


I will. I drive a Prius. Neener neener neener. 😜


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Donatello said:


> No it's not, but this is:
> 
> Git Rekt N00b.


Noob?


----------

